
JavaScript Frameworks: The Year of Convergence - winkerVSbecks
http://varun.ca/convergence
======
dudul
Doesn't most of the JS fatigue come from the build process? I don't see
anything about that in this post.

~~~
tashoecraft
Why would it? This isn't a post about javascript fatigue , but how the top
three “modern” frameworks are all component based and are very similar.

~~~
dudul
"If 2016 was the year of JavaScript fatigue then 2017 was most certainly the
year of convergence." First sentence.

Granted that then it focuses on how major frameworks start converging. But
then the 1st sentence is kind of unrelated. What generates JS fatigue is not
that frameworks are different - at least, that's not the reason I read about
more often.

